# Newbie, 2 miscarriages last year & now 17 day cycles/ not showing ovulation?



## Saraih11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to this site & a little lost & confused with my body right now. In July 2011 I came off the pill & started trying to get pregnant with my to be husband (got married Dec 2011). Started using a fertility monitor in Feb 2012 & in March I was pregnant  . At about 8 weeks I had a pain in my side like stitch & was referred to the hospital early pregnancy unit for a check up/ scan. Before the scan I started bleeding lightly, at the scan it showed I was expecting twins but were very small & wasn't sure in they were viable........went home, rested & waited....awful awful time but a week later I miscarried (May 2012). I wasn't sure if this was one or both twins until the following weeks scan where it was confirmed I had miscarried both but it was complete so I didn't need any further treatment. This was a devastating time but I got back to normal cycles in June & started trying again....fertility monitor showed I was ovulating & in August I took a pregnancy test & found out I was pregnant again, did a 2nd test to double check! A week later I started bleeding & a pregnancy test showed negative. the doctor did a blood test & confirmed there was a very small amount of the pregnancy hormone but not enough to still be pregnant. I was told this is known as a toxic pregnancy but was also told I wouldn't be referred for further tests/ treatment until I had a 3rd miscarriage! Again a devastating time! Cycles back to normal for one month but since October 2011 I have been not hit peak on fertility monitor & now I'm having 17 day cycles. My Doctor did a blood test 2 weeks ago & having another next week to see if he can find out why I'm not ovulating. I'm 38 almost 39 & realise my age doesn't help, ive also put on a lot of weight since the miscarriages which Im now trying to lose but I'm confused what a 17 day cycle & not ovulating could mean......I'm obviously fertile (or have been) after getting pregnant twice but now I feel desperate to get pregnant again, I'm constantly upset & now worried sick whats going on with my body


----------



## Lukes Mummy (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't give you any answers unfortunately but wanted to let you know I feel for you!!! I've had 3 miscarriages and a stillborn son and now I just am not falling pregnant, and my cycle swings between 15 and 33 days and I have no idea why 

Huge hugs to you and hopefully the doc can provide some answers with bloods....

My thyroids borderline just now so I don't know if that affects periods.

xxxxx


----------



## Saraih11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Lukes Mummy for your kind comments & thoughts. Its nice to speak to someone else in the same position as everyone around me are popping out babies with no problems. 
Big hugs to you also & i hope you are receiving some help/ treatment to try & get you pregnant?


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Saraih11 & Luke's mummy,

Not sure if this helps, but I saw Luke's Mummy mention borderline thyroid issues and know that this can shorten your Luteal phase (and hence shorten your overall cycle length) along with low progesterone. 

I've always had a short LP (9-11 days) and reasonably short cycle (23-25 days).

For years I believed my thyroid was ok as the doctors kept saying 'results are fine' so I never queried it.  Then I went to a natural health clinic one day (after being referred to by a friend who had had 5 unexplained m/c's, then proceeded to have her baby after seeing 'this' clinic - but that's another story!) anyway she told me my thyroid reponse was weakened.  So I did a bit of reseach on the net and found out that your TSH level (thyroid stimulating hormone) MUST be below 2 to optimise pregnancy and reduce risk of m/c.  
When I looked at my previous results my TSH was always between 3 & 5.  Now this is still considered as normal, but in the higher range of normal and therefore this is why the doctors always said I was 'fine'.  I was then determined to get treated for this in order to bring my TSH down to below 2 but my GP refused to prescribe me with Thyroxine (supplement thyroid hormone) as they did not think I needed it.  It was only after going to see a private endocrinologist specialising in infertility that I finally got my thyroxine prescription. Subsequently and (coincidentaly?) when my TSH was retested as 1.25 I was already pregnant!?!
I guess I'll never really know if it was a fluke or not, but I swear that it was the thyroxine that fixed my hormonal imbalance and resulted in my pregnancy.  The thyroid also plays a big part in supporting your pregnancy and in fact you may need extra Thyroxine in the early stages of pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

Anyway just a bit of info, as it might be worth checking out - you never know.

The key thing I would say here is don't just assume your doctor is always right - do a bit of research yourself too.

Good Luck ladies!
x


----------

